# East Canyon Res.



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Made the trip up to East Canyon today and was rewarded well for my efforts. First things first, the FS road (35 or 53) from I-80 is closed so I had to go up to Henefer to get access from the North side. I was a little pissed off but figured I would go all the way since I had gone that far. The drive up through the canyon from Henefer is really nice. I did have to stop for some sheep in the road but finally made it to the reservoir. I hit the water in my float tube at about 2 and the fishing was slow at first. I made my way around to the boat ramp and got into the fish. I had my limit in about 30 minutes but kept fishing till about 5. The fish were all really shallow in maybe 2-10 feet of water. The water was clear but very cold. I caught them all on a brown angora wolly bugger and a pink scud. Caught probably 20-25. All bows 10-18". Thanks for the tips. Happy fishing.


































Hounddog


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good report and cool pics. sounds like you had a good time. how come those fish have so many spots on em?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats glad you got into the fish! I went there Sat but got blown off by the wind. Thanks for the report.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

awesome lookin pics, was there a lot of pressure up there? I went out to Willard and there was quite a few people fishing. But I only saw a few being caught.(wipers)


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Congrats glad you got into the fish! I went there Sat but got blown off by the wind. Thanks for the report.


Do you go up 66 up out of Morgan to get up there and what is the river that runs along it and is it fishable?


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

The only two routes open are from Morgan or from Henefer. The south route from I-80 out of salt lake is closed. I only saw two other boats on the water, one a fishing boat and another was a wake boarding boat just stretching its legs. Everyone kept asking if i had caught any bass? Do they stock bass in there. I hear the water gets quite low and warm up there so could be a good spot for the bass. I saw a couple people fishing from the shore but pretty much had the place to myself. The wind wasn't bad at all. It was a little breezy but nothing serious. The water was way cold though. I forgot my wool socks and had to get out to warm my feet up.

Hounddog


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually East Canyon is a pretty good small mouth bass fishery... A buddy of mine has caught some big boys outta there throwing crankbaits.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

The creek that runs through Morgon and up to the reservoir is East Canyon Creek. It is mostly private, but if you ask permission most people will let you fish it. We use to fish it without permission and run away when people would come out to yell at us. I am much more mature now  Good fishing if you can get on the creek. Great post, thanks for the pics, love those bows.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats glad you got into the fish! I went there Sat but got blown off by the wind. Thanks for the report.
> ...


Ya mostly I go up from Morgan, sometime I go the Heneferway though. As was said that river is East canyon Creek... Too bad most of it is private, I would love to get on up there closer to the dam it looks like it could be awesome fishing!


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> good report and cool pics. sounds like you had a good time. how come those fish have so many spots on em?


Those spots are sores from parisites, the trout that have been in there more than a few months all have them to some degree or other. The DWR says they are OK to eat but it sure makes them ugly to look at and later in the summer, they are really bad. WH


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Good to hear they're biting up there and glad to see you had fun. 
but...



Hounddog said:


> I had my limit in about 30 minutes but kept fishing till about 5.
> 
> Hounddog


 :? :?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Humm fishing once you have allready got your limit. This thread is going to get ugly


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: o-|| O-|-O -)O(- _(O)_ :evil: *(u)* *\-\* -*|*- o-||

I got $20 bucks on who ever has less teeth, or whomever has a car engine in their bathtub.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

What? No comments?
I guess it's ok then right?
Remember...it's only unlawfull when you get caught. 
So let me ask you this - after fishing with a full limit, 
what would you have done with the fish if it had gone belly up?:roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This topic has come up before.
I don't know if there is a legal answer to it.
What if there are more than one species of fish in a water. 
You limit out on one species and then go for the other.
What about a catch and release water. You already have your limit before you cast your first cast. Any fish that you catch may die.
The ethical answer to me would be to stop keeping fish at one under the limit. This way if you catch a fish and it won't make it when released, you can keep that fish for your limit.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> This topic has come up before.
> I don't know if there is a legal answer to it.
> What if there are more than one species of fish in a water.
> You limit out on one species and then go for the other.
> ...


Yeah, probably better off safe than sorry!

Does anyone know when the road from I-80 to east Canyon opens?


----------

